# Update: level 5 with a spray rig



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Just updating that we have completed a couple smaller level 5 jobs using our pull be hind 300 gallon spray rig. We use a 10:1 ratio of boxes of mud to a bucket of good primer and spray an extremely heavy orange peel. Then we just wipe it back off. Could do a house extremely fast if we have enough wipers pulling it back off. Will get some pics up when we do a 400+ board house in a couple weeks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Glad it worked out good for you.:thumbsup:


----------

